# Cape Town



## sagwa01 (Feb 11, 2012)

I was wondering if you can assist or guide me as to how to find a cockapoo breeder in Cape Town, South Africa. 

Look forward to your reply


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi and welcome.

Most of us are in the UK with a few in the USA and Canada so its unlikely anyone will know of SA breeders.

In the Uk we have websites with dogs for sale and that is where most folk find their dogs so perhaps you have the same in SA? 

I may be wrong and there may be someone along from your neck of the woods but thought I would answer in case there isnt.

All the best in your search


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi, I visited Cape Town in autumn 2010, but it rained unfortunately so we couldn't go up Table Mountain, but beautiful views of the mountain when it cleared the following day. 

















Hope you find your puppy.


----------

